# Maven Gig



## andy19550505 (Aug 11, 2017)

anyone know this? does it worth to rental a car from Maven and drive for Uber or Lyft?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

andy19550505 said:


> anyone know this? does it worth to rental a car from Maven and drive for Uber or Lyft?


No, it does not worth to rental a car from Anyone and drive for Uber or Lyft. 
* ugh *


----------



## andy19550505 (Aug 11, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> No, it does not worth to rental a car from Anyone and drive for Uber or Lyft.
> * ugh *


I found the information below, it seems not bad.

With Maven Gig you can lease a car to drive for anyone, so you can shift seamlessly with the daily demand for ridesharing, food, package, and grocery delivery services. Low weekly rates for newer Chevrolet models include unlimited miles, maintenance, insurance (less the deductible), and OnStar roadside assistance. And if you're interested in working with no fuel costs, our Chevrolet Bolt EV rental includes free charging (limited time offer). Plus with no early return penalty, you can return the car any time after 7 days.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

andy19550505 said:


> I found the information below, it seems not bad.
> 
> With Maven Gig you can lease a car to drive for anyone, so you can shift seamlessly with the daily demand for ridesharing, food, package, and grocery delivery services. Low weekly rates for newer Chevrolet models include unlimited miles, maintenance, insurance (less the deductible), and OnStar roadside assistance. And if you're interested in working with no fuel costs, our Chevrolet Bolt EV rental includes free charging (limited time offer). Plus with no early return penalty, you can return the car any time after 7 days.


It's routine maintenance, not full maintenance, if it's like Hertz and Enterprise for Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Maintenance is rarely ever "100%" included with these deals.

Questions you need to ask...

1. Are oil changes included?
2. What happens if the engine blows? who pays for it?
3. What happens if the break pads need changing?


These 3 questions will tell you just how inclusive the rate really is.

Here's a scale of what the terms really mean, on a scale from least inclusive to most inclusive.

Routine maintenance- Oil changes only
Routine maintenance- Oil changes, a portion of the maintenance schedule
Routine maintenance- Oil changes the complete factory recommended maintenance schedule
Full maintenance- the factory maintenance schedule
Full maintenance- anything that doesn't involve body work that breaks


----------



## andy19550505 (Aug 11, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Maintenance is rarely ever "100%" included with these deals.
> 
> Questions you need to ask...
> 
> ...


Good questions!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Its a rental not a lease. I have never paid for maintenance on a rental vehicle.


----------



## ancwasabi (Apr 13, 2017)

Did you get any feedback from anyone who rent cars from Maven? I'm about to do it tomorrow.

Also, why people are so negative about rental cars anyway? Renting a car for ride-sharing actually great because you can rent cars with lots of perks they offer such as unlimited mileage, car insurance, and for personal use as well. I live in SF Bay Area and I make at least $1500 a week driving for Uber and UberEats. Do you actually want to purchase a used or brand new car just for these ride-sharing companies? What if any of them lost their business? Do you really want to put tons of mileages into your personal car? Do you know once your car insurance find out that you are a ride sharing driver they will actually cancel your policy without your knowledge? Think about that. $230 per week actually not so bad. What if you have bad credit and still approved for car loan but with high interest rate, are you going to close that deal? Driving for any if these ride-sharing and delivery companies are the best way to make fast income. Applying for job nowadays also can be hard not only because of the current economy (unless you have degree in computer science) but most employers now check your credit as well.

Excuse my grammar.



andy19550505 said:


> anyone know this? does it worth to rental a car from Maven and drive for Uber or Lyft?


----------



## Eesoso (Jan 16, 2017)

I don't like doing Ridesharing with rental cars because the owner will charge me for every little scratch, dent, and strain to restore it completely like new which is very expensive. ..


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Eesoso said:


> I don't like doing Ridesharing with rental cars because the owner will charge me for every little scratch, dent, and strain to restore it completely like new which is very expensive. ..


I have been doing ride share with a rental for over a year now with varied rental companies and I have never been charged for a mark on the vehicle associated with ride share. I do completely document all the defects with the vehicle when I pick it up though but so far no issues.


----------



## johnkins (Jun 12, 2017)

How do you do uber with a rental. Doesn't uber/lyft want your name on the insurance card?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

johnkins said:


> How do you do uber with a rental. Doesn't uber/lyft want your name on the insurance card?


When Uber had direct relationships with companies like Enterprise they just took care of everything internally. With companies like MavenGig that do not have direct relationships with Uber they actually issue commercial insurance documents that specifically name you as the insured driver for that vehicle.


----------



## johnkins (Jun 12, 2017)

Uber excepts commercial insurance in Phoenix I guess?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

johnkins said:


> Uber excepts commercial insurance in Phoenix I guess?


I don't see why they would not, in fact generally they would prefer it.


----------



## TN and NY driver (Nov 9, 2017)

ancwasabi said:


> Did you get any feedback from anyone who rent cars from Maven? I'm about to do it tomorrow.
> 
> Do you know once your car insurance find out that you are a ride sharing driver they will actually cancel your policy without your knowledge? Think about that. $230 per week actually not so bad.
> 
> Excuse my grammar.


In Tennessee it's a $9 per month rider on your insurance, so not an issue in my state, the law protects us here. No need to go sneaking around and telling lies so we can ride share, BTW, I hate the term ride share, that's not what is happening, you re a taxi, you are accepting a fair.


----------

